# Need info on this one



## balasharc (Feb 2, 2014)

Need help identifying the board one the left it was giving to me as lace wood . I believe the one inthe right is lace wood since it is very dense and heavy compared to the left board.
Any help will be appreciated!





Here is a close up wet with mineral sprits.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2014)

Paul from Hobbithouse would be the one to tell ya. Several different species are marketed as lacewood. Austalian lacewood (silky oak) grows around here, It's actually pretty light and soft...


----------



## phinds (Feb 2, 2014)

Barry's call on silky oak is right on. That's exactly what it looks like and that species (Grevillea robusta) IS sometimes called lacewood even though in the US it really shouldn't be.

Take a look here:

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_sycamore.htm

for comparisons among lacewood (both Brazilian and Australian), silky oak, sycamore, and other similar woods.


----------



## balasharc (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys now it has a name.


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like northern silkyoak (cardwellia sublimis) more red / brown than southern silky


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2014)

bench1holio said:


> Looks like northern silkyoak (cardwellia sublimis) more red / brown than southern silky


 
I completely disagree:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_sycamore.htm

The wood you are talking about IS properly called lacewood in the USA (Australian lacewood), not silky oak


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 4, 2014)

phinds said:


> I completely disagree:
> 
> http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_sycamore.htm
> 
> The wood you are talking about IS properly called lacewood in the USA (Australian lacewood), not silky oak



Call it whatever you like....im just saying the colour of the timber appears to be that of northern silky more than that of southern silky as we call them here in australia


----------



## balasharc (Feb 5, 2014)

Whatever it is if it's related to lace wood I'll have to be extremely carful cutting any of it. 
3 yrs ago I had a wood allergy but did not know what it was and spent 2 months with my arms itching like fire. A year latter it happen again but this time the only wood I had cut in 2 weeks was lace wood. 
I tried to explain this to my doctor but he didn't believe in wood alergys and told me to put calamine lotion on. 6 weeks later it finally went away on its own. The lotion did not even phase the itch. Makes me itch thinking about it. They have the same compounds that make you itch as poison oak / ivy from what I have read.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 5, 2014)

balasharc said:


> Whatever it is if it's related to lace wood I'll have to be extremely carful cutting any of it.
> 3 yrs ago I had a wood allergy but did not know what it was and spent 2 months with my arms itching like fire. A year latter it happen again but this time the only wood I had cut in 2 weeks was lace wood.
> I tried to explain this to my doctor but he didn't believe in wood alergys and told me to put calamine lotion on. 6 weeks later it finally went away on its own. The lotion did not even phase the itch. Makes me itch thinking about it. They have the same compounds that make you itch as poison oak / ivy from what I have read.




Silky oak seems to affect a lot of people. Weird that your doctor is ignorant about wood allergies. People can be allergic to just about anything. Next time tell him you are allergic to uninformed doctors - they make you sicker.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2014)

bench1holio said:


> Call it whatever you like....im just saying the colour of the timber appears to be that of northern silky more than that of southern silky as we call them here in australia



Yeah, I'm not talking about the color but the figure. Silky oak (the kind shown) has a look that is sometimes (as it is with this piece) a lot like a closeup of a coarse cloth. Very fibrous looking. Lacewood doesn't look like that.

But I agree that the darker piece in particular is way darker than any silky oak I've ever seen. It doesn't even look like the same wood as the lighter piece.

OH ... I see now, looking back, that John even SAID it's not the same wood and that it looks like lacewood. I agree. The lighter one is what I think is silky oak.


----------

